# FSA K force Lights with integrated Addict BB



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

Has anyone installed the FSA K force Light cranks on an addict with an integrated BB? I have received some conflicting information. Scott Tech support says that people have used the Shimano bearing and FSA cranks no problem. FSA Tech support says that I need to replace the Shimano bearings with FSA bearings for the FSA cranks to work properly. Has anyone made this switch? And if so, how did the cranks work? If you had to remove the bearings how did you do it? How did you re-install them? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------

